# Lock app in memory



## sandfreak

Was wondering if one of the gurus here knows how to lock an app in memory. Or even better, if there's an app thatg will do it. (Maybe tasker?)

I have a clock widget that keeps freezing on me. I'd like to lock it in memory to keep it from being killed.


----------



## ro6666lt

color me stupid, but is the widget installed on ur sdcard? if so, try moving it to ur phone's internal storage. that helps with a lot of broken widgets. As for a direct answer to your question.... couldn't tell ya. sorry.


----------



## Admann

sandfreak said:


> Was wondering if one of the gurus here knows how to lock an app in memory. Or even better, if there's an app thatg will do it. (Maybe tasker?)
> 
> I have a clock widget that keeps freezing on me. I'd like to lock it in memory to keep it from being killed.


You could always try and clear data in that specific app...


----------



## sandfreak

Nah, not on the sd card, and yeah I tried clearing data and cache. Thanks though


----------



## Admann

"sandfreak said:


> Nah, not on the sd card, and yeah I tried clearing data and cache. Thanks though


Sorry man..

Sent from my Feature phone


----------



## Hedva36

thank you for your sharing, it is so useful to me.


----------



## Jaxidian

I've seen bugs in launcher replacement apps cause this before. What launcher you using? Try another one?


----------



## johnson8cyl

You can edit system/build.prop and add a line if it doesn't exist and see if it helps. 
Add this line:

ro.HOME_APP_ADJ=1

Forces home in memory

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian

I just remembered that I've seen some ROMs actually have an option to lock an app in memory. The one I'm specifically thinking of is Liquid Thunder Bread for the Thunderbolt. I'm sure others out there do too but I don't believe most have this feature.


----------



## sompo

sandfreak said:


> Was wondering if one of the gurus here knows how to lock an app in memory. Or even better, if there's an app thatg will do it. (Maybe tasker?)
> 
> I have a clock widget that keeps freezing on me. I'd like to lock it in memory to keep it from being killed.


1. Well you have to increase the priority of the apps you don't want to close. An easy way to that is by using the "Auto Memory Manager" application.

2. try using the auto memory manager app in the market


----------



## sandfreak

Jaxidian said:


> I just remembered that I've seen some ROMs actually have an option to lock an app in memory. The one I'm specifically thinking of is Liquid Thunder Bread for the Thunderbolt. I'm sure others out there do too but I don't believe most have this feature.


Yeah that's exactly what I want to do, but was hoping there was an app to do this since not all roms have this feature.


----------

